# Will anything not be eaten?



## chc36 (Apr 9, 2011)

I have a gold dojo loach and a few livebearers in a 10 gallon with sandy substrate, and I want to get an invert to break up the sand but I'm worried my loach will eat anything. I want a bamboo/flower shrimp, but idk if it will work


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I don't think they would be eaten as they get a couple of inches, but don't think they would help stirring up the sand. With that small of tank I would get a couple of Malaysian trumpet snails as they will burrow in the sand also. And loaches don't mess with them to much as their shell is a lot harder than most snails.


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

Doesn't your loach stir up the sand?
They usually like to do that and bury themselves. I've seen them around 8 or 9 inches, so I'm sure they'll eat lil shrimp, even flower shrimp. Maybe blue lobster or a "vampire" shrimp, would be ok.
10gl maybe kinda small of a tank?


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Flower shrimp are filter feeders and don't really stir up the substrate. (Mine filters for days then spends a few going along the bottom looking for food, then she'll filter again). They do get large though around 3-4 inches or so. MTS are good, but you can get a population boom if you're not careful. Sometimes Assassin snails will burrow into the sand looking for food. If you can't find any suitable tank mates, you could just stir up the sand a bit when you do your siphoning/water changes. (Your Dojo loach may need a bigger tank when it gets older - they can grow up to 6 inches).


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

MTS will be your best bet. You can also keep a bamboo shrimp in there but will do nothing for the substrate.


----------



## laxfanweeb (Mar 2, 2011)

those shrimp will definately not be eaten they are too big but all they really do is filter feed. when they are mixing the substrate it means they are not getting enough food. they are fun to watch though.


----------

